# Dental nurse jobs Spain



## roo23

I'm looking into relocating to Spain and I am a Qualified Dental Nurse who wants to continue working in the same position. Can anyone advise me how i go about applying?
I'd appreciate any useful info x


----------



## jojo

roo23 said:


> I'm looking into relocating to Spain and I am a Qualified Dental Nurse who wants to continue working in the same position. Can anyone advise me how i go about applying?
> I'd appreciate any useful info x


Google dentists in Spain and send them your CV is a good place to start ???

Jo xxx


----------



## roo23

jojo said:


> Google dentists in Spain and send them your CV is a good place to start ???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo

I can speak basic spanish and lived and worked in mallorca for 3 years back in 2000. I have a son who is 6 and feel he would excel in Spain with the life style.

Cheers Roo


----------



## roo23

jojo said:


> Google dentists in Spain and send them your CV is a good place to start ???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thats me started sending e-mails as advised!

Roo


----------



## JoMacD

Hi all, not sure if anyone can help me. I am an English speaking dentist. I want to move to Spain preferably Mallorca and would like to work in an English speaking community such as magaluf until my Spanish improves. I really don't know where to start though, where to look for jobs!! Really hope someone can give me a little guidance. 

Many thanks,

Joanne


----------



## amespana

JoMacD said:


> Hi all, not sure if anyone can help me. I am an English speaking dentist. I want to move to Spain preferably Mallorca and would like to work in an English speaking community such as magaluf until my Spanish improves. I really don't know where to start though, where to look for jobs!! Really hope someone can give me a little guidance.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Joanne


How would you feel going to a medical expert who did not understand what you were saying to them and vice versa?My dental surgeon in Marbella(a German) speaks at least 4 languages fluently.Consequently I have total confidence in him.Also his dental nurse speaks fluent Spanish German and English.
Great value as well!


----------



## JoMacD

I wouldn't go to a medical expert who couldn't speak English obviously. That's why I was looking to work in an English speaking community. What a useless comment you made.


----------



## amespana

JoMacD said:


> I wouldn't go to a medical expert who couldn't speak English obviously. That's why I was looking to work in an English speaking community. What a useless comment you made.


Sorry about that,I wish you the best of luck in the English speaking communities.


----------



## JoMacD

amespana said:


> Sorry about that,I wish you the best of luck in the English speaking communities.


Sorry for the tone. I signed up to this forum for advice and encouragement and was disheartened by your comment.


----------



## jojo

JoMacD said:


> Sorry for the tone. I signed up to this forum for advice and encouragement and was disheartened by your comment.



Ok, lets forget "tones" etc. 

First of all you will probably need to speak at least basic Spanish/mallorquian. Secondly, I think you'll need to have your qualifications transferred and translated in Spain. However, maybe the first thing to do is to do a bit of a study on whether there is a need for an English Dentist and where. So a fact finding mission should be your first step - maybe sneak a look at the competition while you're there, ask around and see then decide if its worth taking further.

Welcome to the forum 

Jo xxxx


----------



## amespana

JoMacD said:


> Sorry for the tone. I signed up to this forum for advice and encouragement and was disheartened by your comment.


I would hate to discourage any person wanting to improve or enjoy their lives as I did when I was younger,unfortunatedly Spain is not that outlet at the moment if you need an income. The exceptions are obviously if you are retired,have a private income or a profession which is extremely sought after in Spain .
If you read the numerous posts on this and other forums I'd hope you would get a true reflection of the dire straits this country is in.Sorry abiut that.


----------

